# Envoi automatique de fichiers avec Automator



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mai 2006)

Un jour Avosmac a publié un truc permettant d'envoyer automatiquement des fichiers à un corrrespondant. Il fallait créer un script AppleScript enregistré comme action de dossier et joint au dossier créé pour les envois à ce correspodant.
Voici comment faire le même genre de chose avec Automator et sans se prendre le chou. Il faut créer l'action suivante (voir image jointe) :
*Obtenir les éléments Finder sélectionnés*
*Nouveau message Mail*
A ce stade, vous compléter tous les champs que vous désirez (adresse, objet, message...). A noter qu'en cliquant sur l'image à droite des champs adresse, vous accéder aux contacts enregistrés dans Carnet d'adresse.
*Envoyer les messages de la boîte d'envoi*

Vous enregistrez cette action comme module pour le Finder, baptisée par exemple _Mail > Machin_. Et pour envoyer votre/vos fichier(s), vous le(s) sélectionnez dans le Finder, vous faites un clic droit et sélectionnez votre action.

On peut également l'enregistrer comme module pour action de dossiers, qu'il doit suffire de joindre  à un dossier et ça doit fonctionner comme le script Applescript donné par Avosmac. Mais je n'ai jamais testé ce mode d'enregistrement donc je ne garantis pas.

A noter également qu'on peut faire une variante qui, en plus d'envoyer les fichiers, les archives en zip.
Il suffit pour cela d'ajouter entre les 2 premières actions (Obtenir.... et Nouveau message....) l'action *Créer une archive*


----------



## avosmac (4 Mai 2006)

Excellent iDuck !


----------



## Pierre-Jean GOULIER (4 Mai 2006)

Vous savez quoi ?
Je crois qu'IDuck va nous ré-écrire un système entier sous Automator !
Un nouvel OS ! Le 10.6 ! Un truc dans ce genre là (cf vignette)


----------



## avosmac (4 Mai 2006)

Au passage, iDuck écrirait directement pour avosmac, il récolterait au passage un peu de sous...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mai 2006)

Merci à tous.  

Mais, pour être honnête, l'idée n'est pas totalement de moi. A la base, c'est une idée d'une revue concurrente (UniversMac pour ne pas la citer) qui dans son dernier numéro consacre un dossier à Automator. Et ils y expliquent entre autres comment créer une action Automator pour envoyer par mail des fichiers compressés. Mais telle qu'ils la font, cette action se borne à créer un nouveau message avec le fichier joint et l'adresse de l'expéditeur préremplie. Il faut donc finir de remplir le mail (objet et message) et faire l'envoi manuellement, ce que personnellement je trouve d'un intérêt limité tellement il est simple de le faire totalement manuellement. J'ai juste poussé le concept jusqu'au bout (automatisation totale de la tâche). 

A défaut de gagner des sous en écrivant pour Avosmac (je ne crois pas en être encore rendu là - en  attendant je fais dans le truc libre ), je suggère à nos amis d'Avosmac de consacrer un de ces jours un hors-série à cet outil décidément vraiment épatant qu'est Automator.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mai 2006)

Pierre-Jean GOULIER a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez quoi ?
> Je crois qu'IDuck va nous ré-écrire un système entier sous Automator !
> Un nouvel OS ! Le 10.6 ! Un truc dans ce genre là (cf vignette)


C'est quoi cette bête ? Un cagre ou un tinard ?


----------



## ThiGre (5 Mai 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> je suggère à nos amis d'Avosmac de consacrer un de ces jours un hors-série à cet outil décidément vraiment épatant qu'est Automator.



Ça se serait vraiment bien...
Je vois les perspectives d'Automator, mais j'arrive pas à les mettre en pratique pour mon usage et je ne pense pas être le seul (tout le monde n'est pas iDuck  ). Donc quelques pistes seraient les bienvenues


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mai 2006)

ThiGre a dit:
			
		

> Ça se serait vraiment bien...
> Je vois les perspectives d'Automator, mais j'arrive pas à les mettre en pratique pour mon usage et je ne pense pas être le seul (tout le monde n'est pas iDuck  ). Donc quelques pistes seraient les bienvenues



Et encore moi, je me fais aider pour arriver à les mettre en pratique.


----------



## Pierre-Jean GOULIER (5 Mai 2006)

Ça va va se faire pour AVM... promis !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mai 2006)

Pierre-Jean GOULIER a dit:
			
		

> Ça va va se faire pour AVM... promis !



Tant mieux.  

A part ça, tu n'as toujours pas répondu à  ma question.


----------



## Pierre-Jean GOULIER (5 Mai 2006)

C'est un Tinagre. Ça ne vit qu'en Gironde, bercé par la Garonne, le cul ensoleillé sur les Cotes de Blaye. La ministre de l'écologie essaye de les échanger contre des ours ariégeois, pour faire diversion, mais, ils refusent... Apparemment, ils se plaisent trop là où ils sont !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mai 2006)

Pierre-Jean GOULIER a dit:
			
		

> C'est un Tinagre. Ça ne vit qu'en Gironde, bercé par la Garonne, le cul ensoleillé sur les Cotes de Blaye. La ministre de l'écologie essaye de les échanger contre des ours ariégeois, pour faire diversion, mais, ils refusent... Apparemment, ils se plaisent trop là où ils sont !


Merci pour la réponse.


----------



## Dorian_s (9 Juin 2008)

Pffffiuuu....

Même si c'est un vieux post *merci iDuck !*

Je viens de réellement passer 3 heures  pour automatiser un *envoi de fichier* :rateau:

Je ne comprend toujours pas pourquoi la méthode que j'utilisai ne fonctionne pas :

*- Nouveau message mail
- Obtenir les éléments du Finder indiqués
- Ajouter des pièces jointes au message de premier plan
- Envoyer les messages de la boîte denvoi*

Le problème est que le message n'est pas envoyé il reste affiché. :mouais:

Si il faut utiliser "Obtenir les éléments du Finder indiqués" avant "nouveau message" à quoi sert
 "Ajouter des pièces jointes au message de premier plan" ?


----------

